# Global Template Error (normal.dot)



## TomE (Aug 4, 2003)

Lately, whenever I close MS Word, I get the following message:

"Changes have been made that affect the global template, normal.dot. Do you want to save these changes?"

I haven't made any changes and this occurs even when I just open and close Word immediately. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling Word, but it still happens.

Any ideas?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

In Word go to Tools, Options, Save Uncheck Prompt to save Normal template. That should take care of it.


----------



## TomE (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the tip!

But, could you tell me why it started happening? In the past, I only got that message when I actually made a change to normal.dot. (also, in the future I would like to know when a change is being made)

I really appreciate the knowledgeable & quick response!


----------



## TomE (Aug 4, 2003)

Has any one else encountered this problem? 

I know now how to disable the message, but I would like to correct the underlying problem, too.

Thanks


----------



## TomE (Aug 4, 2003)

I FIXED IT!!

Went to Microsoft Support website and found an explanation for my problem. Had to do with the Works Add-in for Word, of all things. See Knowledge Base Article - 241763.

(Got this from The Office Experts website)


----------



## ELAINES (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi,
Just the folks I am after.
I seem to have the same problem. I checked Tool>Options>Save and found that the prompt to save normal template is uchecked.

I have been getting a whole story when I want to shut down Word.
1- "the file is in use by another application or user (c\windoews\....\templates\normal.dot.
OK
2- I get a open screen with the following files listed 
~$ normal.doc
business planner.temp
normal.dot
I select cancel
3- I go to close again and get
changes have been made that affect the global template, normal.dot do you want to save the changes.
I click NO
4- I am then opened to a blank word screen in print format, It is at this point that I can exit Word.

Strange to me!!!

I also seem to be be finding duplicate files with ~$ preceding the file name. 

I would be gratful for any help in correcting this problem and how I can prevent it from occuring in the future. I guess if I can understand what the cause is I can correct it in the future.
Thanks Much!
Elaines


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Elaines:

I've given you instructions to follow Word troubleshooting at www.theofficeexperts.com/word.htm

Can you tell us if you have done that or not?
I am trying to help you, but I feel you're ignoring me and my questions.


----------



## ELAINES (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi,
I have not had the chance to work on the respose. I am not ignoring you but have a sister on life support and she takes a good portion of my time.
Thanks
Elaines


----------



## ELAINES (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi,
I went back to the prompt for the normal template and toggeled it on and off. I have not had the problem whith the messages when I shut down word since. I hope it will last and be the end of the problem.
Thanks for the help.
Elaines


----------



## HeddaLora (Oct 24, 2003)

Keep in mind that the "changes have been made to normal.dot, do you want to save the changes?" message is a Security Setting which I really recommend you leave on. Why? Because viruses can change your normal.dot (place macros in it) and run macros without your knowledge. You don't want to save changes you don't know about.

Hedda Lora


----------



## JVogan (Feb 20, 2008)

You can also just delete the file. Normal.dot is one of those files that, if missing, will recreate itself. This can also sometimes be caused by the file becoming corrupted. Deleting it will cause it to recreate the file and the new file should be uncorrupted. The only real drawback is if you did make changes to your global template that you want to keep you would have to recreate them.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Typically I rename it normal.old. That way if I find out it is not the Normal.dot then I do not worry about it being lost.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Wow, guys. This question is almost 4 years old.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Almost as old as me!!!!



Okay, not THAT old!

(BTW, today is our 37th wedding anniversary)


----------



## HawaiianI (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey, I've been getting it also, so turned off the prompt -- (additionally am saving the good normal.dot as normal.old also, JIC. Thanks guys, as this has been a PITA. I had to copy my normal.dot template from one computer to the other today and it was affecting Outlook which uses Word as the email editor.

Thanks for having answers when we need them!
HawaiianI


----------



## owl14 (Sep 25, 2008)

Came across this problem on Word 2007.

Here is the link to the latest article from Microsoft with a summary of the various triggers for the error and the way to handle them.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/291352/en-us


----------

